# Full F2L Video Tutorials



## Zarlor (Aug 6, 2010)

I watched Erik's advanced F2L video and it was perhaps a little too advanced for me, but the overall points he had made good sense. I then looked at the full algs for all of the cases from the Badmephisto PDF and got a little overwhelmed. I'm not too bad at doing it intuitively, but I just knew there must be cases where I could use a different alg and not have as many moves. I stumbled upon DanieLDude1554's channel and his videos are very good for going over all of the F2L cases without solely focusing on the algs. He is a good teacher and is clear in his explanation much like RobH is. This guy deserves a closer look from intermediate cubers such as myself.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/9nR0njh_Mzk[/youtube]


----------



## lottjefferson (Aug 6, 2010)

watch weston's f2l algorithm videos, they helped me. his youtube thing is "thewestonian" i think


----------



## Shortey (Aug 6, 2010)

lottjefferson said:


> watch weston's f2l algorithm videos, they helped me. his youtube *thing* is "thewestonian" i think



You mean name?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2010)

I made this one.
It's not Full F2L but its pretty complete and will get you pretty far


----------



## DemotioN (Sep 4, 2010)

Robs f2l video is quite good


----------

